
Is it moral to respect the wishes of the dead, above the living? - barrkel
https://aeon.co/ideas/is-it-moral-to-respect-the-wishes-of-the-dead-above-the-living
======
vectorEQ
morality is subjective, so chose for yourself? ;)

